# Get Rich or Die Tryin



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 1, 2006)

I could've sworn there was a thread on this already, but to my surprise the search couldn't find it. Anyways, I just saw the dvd today, and I got to say, I was damn well impressed, except for the ending, which I think the villian could've been killed of better, though that shyt was still gangsta! 50 Cents actually made a decent movie, even if technically he didn't make the movie. I don't think the movie got enough recognition. I think some judged the "book by its cover" because 50 Cents was in the movie. That was wrong. What are your thoughts on the movie (for those that did see it)?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 1, 2006)

Watched it, it was quite entertaining, i was impressed, didn't think he would pull it off.In my perception, It was actually better than 8mile, just that people, like you said, judged the book by its cover.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

8 mile > Get rich or die tryin'


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2006)

It wasn't to bad. I enjoyed it but ATL looks better to me, and Hustle and Flow was DAMN better but this was ok. I liked both this and 8Mile the same.


----------



## gamesector (Apr 6, 2006)

It's the worst film ever bar none (except maybe You Got Served..). There was obviously hardly a shred of truth to it and it's just there to make 50 look good.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 6, 2006)

havent checked it out yet, heard it was horrible
but a damn good movie is Hustle & Flow
for related topics lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow you guys must not know good movies. If you can praise Hustle and Flow and disregard Get Rich or Die Tryin, then there is something obviously wrong with this picture.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 6, 2006)

If you compare that movie to other "gangster" movies, it's shitty. However it's watchable... But nothing you would talk/think about after seen it.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 6, 2006)

Get Rich or Die Tryin was the worst movie ever made it sucked i want my 8.55 back


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2006)

See i was quite, didn't comment on anyone, everyone has the right to there opinion but the last guy to post here besides me dare say "Worst movie ever" And have DragonBall Z in his avt and sig...sad...


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 6, 2006)

> See i was quite, didn't comment on anyone, everyone has the right to there opinion but the last guy to post here besides me dare say "Worst movie ever" And have DragonBall Z in his avt and sig...sad...


how is that sad and look who talking coming from a guy who has eminem on his avatar and it was oh sorry it *is the worst movie ever made in movie history.*


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2006)

First of all it's sad because DBZ is OLD and Sucked, the end of that conversation. Two yes it's eminem, making more money that both your parents, don't ya hate him? And if you think this is the WORST movie ever made then you seen the most four movies in your life.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 6, 2006)

first of all your last sentence did not make sense second of all yes dbz is old but it does not suck just to let u know dbz preety much is one of the best anime out there and if it was not for dbz other anime would not have been made..

p.s-so what if emienim makes more money then me do i really care noooo!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2006)

First - Grow up. Spell better then that. Your seventeen, start acting that way. 
Second - DBZ is consider the best? Damn what you watch two animes? 
Third - Giving me neg rep? AH real grown up.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2006)

Bitching about his spelling, while you put in 'your' when it should be 'you're'?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

I didn't mean spelling mistakes ass-fucker. I meant words like "U" instead of You or "Nooooo" When he could of just said no...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2006)

Still, your spelling and grammar are shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok and this is coming from somone who has winnie the fucking pooh in his avt and sig. Please shut the fuck up and leave, "you're" not wanted


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol, now Cinder is jumping in! But this is getting off-topic! How the hell did we get into a conversation about DBZ?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

A guy comes in here saying it's the WORSE movie ever made without seeing it but he has one of teh worst animes every made in his sig, wtf? I had to comment. Then winny the pooh lover comes in and attacks me.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 8, 2006)

> he has one of teh worst animes every made in his sig, wtf


Really then lets see you make a better anime. Second of all then hot shot tell me why you think dbz is the worst anime ever made, cause clearly you havent seen any type of animie.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2006)

^LMAO i haven't seen any type of anime XD XD XD
Ok this is coming from somone who once again claims DBZ to be one of the best animes. 

First i can list over fifty animes alone that surpass it in story alone, but i don't have time to fight with you over a stupid conversation because i've seen every ep. of db, dbz, and even the worse piece of shit of the series Dragonball GT so i know what i hate. You on the other hand didn't see get rich or die trying otherwise you wouldn't say "It's the worse movie ever made in HISTORY" either you haven't seen it or you haven't seen more then five total movies. 

Why i hate DBZ? No problem here we go. 
1. Story - Lame. Ok the first saga of Dragon ball z was OK but once it got to namik it was boring, let alone Goku vs frizza for 6-8 eps long when the world is should have exploded 10 minutes ago!
2. Characters - This just cracks me up. Somone dies? Bring him back. Somone dies twice but can't use regular dragonballs to bring them back, oh NO! but wait we got NAMIK dragonballs! None of these characters have good personalities except maybe, MAYBE Gohan since he did start the whole "Super Power Child" But goku is your adverge hero who trains forever and becomes the strongest - with his all good atittude, boring shit, try yusuke from yu yu hakusho, he's got personaility, comedy, and far better vartiy of moves. 
3. Length - This anime stretched out bascily for money. It should have ended with frizza like teh creator said but NOPE he went on and it only got worse. By the BUU saga it took me almost a month to finish it since i bearly could get two eps in a day. 

Top three reasons but i got plenty of more. This serious didn't start anything. Dragonball was a OK series. It had comedy and that's what brought it up a notch. Then dbz comes out with two ep long kamahamaha battle and ruins the whole thing. Yu Yu Hakusho tops this by far, Yu Yu Hakusho's FILLER tops the whole DBZ series. The end if you want a good series watch yu Yu Hakusho. 

Back to get rich or die tryin. I liked the ending, though the killing wasn't all that great i felt he did a good job at the end getting over his fears. Good movie to see but nothing above adverge.


----------



## BlueBerry (Apr 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^LMAO i haven't seen any type of anime XD XD XD
> Ok this is coming from somone who once again claims DBZ to be one of the best animes.
> 
> First i can list over fifty animes alone that surpass it in story alone, but i don't have time to fight with you over a stupid conversation because i've seen every ep. of db, dbz, and even the worse piece of shit of the series Dragonball GT so i know what i hate. You on the other hand didn't see get rich or die trying otherwise you wouldn't say "It's the worse movie ever made in HISTORY" either you haven't seen it or you haven't seen more then five total movies.
> ...



Hi NF.. really mature to defend your crappy "gangsta" movies with argument on how much dbz sucks. Maybe a liiiiittle bit away from this sucky movie. 

P.S. 
All of your argument are crap because you like Eminem. Damn what you listen to? two songs?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2006)

^What the hell was that, i couldn't even understand this. All of my arguments are crap because i like eminem? So if i have eminem in my avt i listen to crap? I have over 700 songs on my ipod alone so no i listen to more then two songs you fucking dumb fucking idiot. 

What the fuck is "Hi NF" I don't mind if people didn't like it. It's fine really, i thought it was a ok movie aswell but to say it's the worse ever made is bullshit. You've only seen 5 movies maybe to think it's the worse made, there are so many bad movies made a day it's not even funny. So read before you comment you stupid fuck-tard.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 9, 2006)

My friend saw this a few months back, and he said it was honestly the worst film he'd ever seen.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Do you people even understand the art of cinematorgraphy? For those that are saying that this was the worst movie to have ever been made, you have your right to say that, but honestly you are being sarcastic right? This movie wasn't the best, but definitely not the worst. Because if you are being literal on that, that means you have no idea about the works of cinema and that your observation skills are that of a minor who only looks for the simplest things.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2006)

^These people don't have a fucking clue what's the worse which makes me want to hit each one in the face. To see a truly horrible movie you first have to learn the aspects of a movie you low-life fucking morons.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok, first of all, it was my friend that said that... not me. Don't be so damn insulting.

Secondly, stop being such a big fucking baby. Not everyone has to agree with you, believe it or not. Honestly.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2006)

Terrible, great, bad, good, ok, wack, any of these are fine. ANY but to say it's the worst movie to be made is unacceptable since it's not a fact, and yes this subject is a fact. There are far worse movies created a *Day*. And i'm a baby? No i'm just right you dumb fucking moron.


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

This movie depicts horrible for me...but i'm not really into "gansta" movies...so i hope other people enjoyed it...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2006)

^Yeah see that's fine. You could think it was horrible, hell i thought Ancer man was total shit yet i know alot who thought it was funny. I find this fine but did you see anywhere him say the worst movie ever made? No because it isn't, now shut the fuck up already Toff.


----------



## Chi-spic27 (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont think get rich or die tryin was the worst movie ever but it wasnt so good to me. 50 cent isnt a gansta and he raps about garbage and his acting was horrible. 8 mile was way better than this and eminem acts real good and is a good lyricist even tho i dont like his music too much.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2006)

^Yeah i agree 8 mile is better, that's kool if you didn't like it, though what was your fav part?


----------

